# The Drifting Argument Thread



## hoshin1600

*Welcome to the Drifting Argument Thread.*

What you are about to witness is an astounding assortment of intellectual aerobatics and hijinks.  all who fancy themselves as debate worthy are welcome to participate.

All MT rules apply.
links and references are helpful and will get you extra brownie points.
While pictures of bunnies with pancakes on their heads are acceptable, retorts with french toast will cost you a 2 yard penalty.

A congratulatory note:  our 2017 Drifting Argument winners are @jobo  and @gpseymour


----------



## pdg

hoshin1600 said:


> All MT rules apply.



Looks like I have reading to do...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

I think if you're going to bring drifting into a conversation, it's best to know the proper techniques: How to Drift a Car.


----------



## Buka

hoshin1600 said:


> What you are about to witness is an astounding assortment of intellectual aerobatics and hijinks.



Hijinks....the only word in the English language with three dotted letters in a row. It's a great drifter.


----------



## pdg

Buka said:


> Hijinks....the only word in the English language with three dotted letters in a row. It's a great drifter.



Does "Fijian" not count as a word?


----------



## Buka

pdg said:


> Does "Fijian" not count as a word?



Only in Fiji.


----------



## pdg

Buka said:


> Only in Fiji.



They speak English in Fiji, so I'm claiming it


----------



## Dirty Dog

gpseymour said:


> I think if you're going to bring drifting into a conversation, it's best to know the proper techniques: How to Drift a Car.



I'm as big a gear head as you're likely to find, but I've never understood drifting. "I want to race around a corner, but slower."


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Buka said:


> Hijinks....the only word in the English language with three dotted letters in a row. It's a great drifter.


And a pretty good descriptor for thread drift!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm as big a gear head as you're likely to find, but I've never understood drifting. "I want to race around a corner, but slower."


My theory is that they simply want a different view - they want to see what's inside the curve, rather than the road, itself. Damned tourists.


----------



## Tez3

Buka said:


> Hijinks....the only word in the English language with three dotted letters in a row. It's a great drifter.


 
American language maybe but in English it's high jinks.


----------



## hoshin1600

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm as big a gear head as you're likely to find, but I've never understood drifting. "I want to race around a corner, but slower."


A saw a movie once where the Japanese kid had to race around the mountains and not spill his tofu. Drifting worked well for him.


----------



## Tames D

Drifting away again in Margaritaville


----------



## Buka

hoshin1600 said:


> A saw a movie once where the Japanese kid had to race around the mountains and not spill his tofu. Drifting worked well for him.



I think I saw the Play.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Buka said:


> I think I saw the Play.


Much more intimate in a small theatre.


----------



## CB Jones

hoshin1600 said:


> A saw a movie once where the Japanese kid had to race around the mountains and not spill his tofu. Drifting worked well for him.



The original drifter.....


----------



## Buka

CB Jones said:


> The original drifter.....



How odd you would post that. I hadn't seen it in maybe thirty years....and just watched it Friday night.


----------



## pdg

The other Drifter


----------



## CB Jones

Buka said:


> How odd you would post that. I hadn't seen it in maybe thirty years....and just watched it Friday night.



I’ve got your house wired..:sorry.


----------



## Buka

CB Jones said:


> I’ve got your house wired..:sorry.



Bro, you could have at least stopped me from mistakenly seasoning the artichoke chicken bake a second time the other day. You probably giggled.


----------



## CB Jones

Buka said:


> Bro, you could have at least stopped me from mistakenly seasoning the artichoke chicken bake a second time the other day. You probably giggled.



Even Big Brother needs a laugh every now and then


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Buka said:


> How odd you would post that. I hadn't seen it in maybe thirty years....and just watched it Friday night.


About time I saw it again. Haven't seen any of those in a while.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> The other Drifter
> 
> View attachment 21289


What even is that, and why do I not have one right now?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

CB Jones said:


> I’ve got your house wired..:sorry.


One of my favorite movies to quote.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I'm tired of all this drifting


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Does anyone else see it as particularly ironic that this thread has actually managed to stay on topic?


----------



## pdg

gpseymour said:


> What even is that, and why do I not have one right now?



Biscuit wafer, layered and coated in caramel, then over coated in chocolate.



 

Do they not sell them there?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> Biscuit wafer, layered and coated in caramel, then over coated in chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 21290
> 
> Do they not sell them there?


So, kinda similar to a Twix, but layered wafer cookies instead of a solid cookie?


----------



## pdg

gpseymour said:


> Does anyone else see it as particularly ironic that this thread has actually managed to stay on topic?



On topic you say?


----------



## pdg

gpseymour said:


> So, kinda similar to a Twix, but layered wafer cookies instead of a solid cookie?



Kind of sort of yes but no...

For a start, biscuits and cookies are different - cookies are sometimes biscuits, but biscuits are never cookies


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> On topic you say?
> 
> View attachment 21291


Well played, my friend.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Give it time...sooner or later it will drift of into space


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> Kind of sort of yes but no...
> 
> For a start, biscuits and cookies are different - cookies are sometimes biscuits, but biscuits are never cookies


Bah, you English and your English language. 

Okay, I'll bite (pun intended). What's the difference between a cookie and a biscuit over there?


----------



## pdg

gpseymour said:


> Bah, you English and your English language.
> 
> Okay, I'll bite (pun intended). What's the difference between a cookie and a biscuit over there?



I can't be bothered to type it out, have a linky
Biscuit or cookie? - OxfordWords blog


----------



## pdg

Xue Sheng said:


> Give it time...sooner or later it will drift of into space



Better watch out for space raiders



 

You can usually spot them in their flying saucers


----------



## CB Jones

pdg said:


> I can't be bothered to type it out, have a linky
> Biscuit or cookie? - OxfordWords blog



So wait my wife’s sweet potato biscuits (which are delicious with butter) aren’t really biscuits in the first place?

I don’t know how to take this new bit of information.


----------



## pdg

CB Jones said:


> So wait my wife’s sweet potato biscuits (which are delicious with butter) aren’t really biscuits in the first place?
> 
> I don’t know how to take this new bit of information.



Biscuits just can't contain potato of any description, that's against all laws of man, beast and nature.

Potatoes are for making crisps:

 

or maybe for making chips:

 

Or at a push, boiled (and possibly mashed).


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> I can't be bothered to type it out, have a linky
> Biscuit or cookie? - OxfordWords blog


That works for me. Thanks!

Now I need a biscuit. Or a cookie. I'm confused now.


----------



## CB Jones

pdg said:


> Biscuits just can't contain potato of any description, that's against all laws of man, beast and nature.
> 
> Potatoes are for making crisps:
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe for making chips:
> 
> 
> Or at a push, boiled (and possibly mashed).



You would change your opinion if you ever try:


----------



## Gerry Seymour

CB Jones said:


> So wait my wife’s sweet potato biscuits (which are delicious with butter) aren’t really biscuits in the first place?
> 
> I don’t know how to take this new bit of information.


Based on the link, I think she's making sweet potato scones. I'm not sure what the hell my amaretto scones are, man.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> Biscuits just can't contain potato of any description, that's against all laws of man, beast and nature.
> 
> Potatoes are for making crisps:
> 
> View attachment 21295
> 
> or maybe for making chips:
> 
> View attachment 21296
> 
> Or at a push, boiled (and possibly mashed).


Sweet potatoes aren't even potatoes (on either side of the Pond, I think). And they make a very nice muffin or bread (tea cake and cake respectively, I think, over there).


----------



## Buka

God, I love this place.


----------



## pdg

gpseymour said:


> Based on the link, I think she's making sweet potato scones. I'm not sure what the hell my amaretto scones are, man.



You'd only put anything with 'potato' in the name in scones if you're scottish.

It'd completely ruin the clotted cream and jam otherwise.


----------



## pdg

gpseymour said:


> Sweet potatoes aren't even potatoes (on either side of the Pond, I think). And they make a very nice muffin or bread (tea cake and cake respectively, I think, over there).



Well, they're 'potato' in being an edible tuber, but I think that's as close as they get.

We have muffins, but they're probably different to your muffins judging by how this is going 




Oh, teacakes are something else

 

Sometimes, more than one something else

 

(biscuit base, marshmallow filling, chocolate coating)


----------



## pdg

We do have another muffin actually:

 

Not sure about sticking sweet potatoes in it though...


----------



## Xue Sheng

I hate to be stubborn as a mule but the topic appears to have drifted off drifting...


----------



## CB Jones

Xue Sheng said:


> I hate to be stubborn as a mule but the topic appears to have drifted off drifting...



There is no place for stubbornness within the drifting thread.....dont be obtuse....or are you being acute...I dunno I never was good at geometry...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> You'd only put anything with 'potato' in the name in scones if you're scottish.
> 
> It'd completely ruin the clotted cream and jam otherwise.


I don't know. I think clotted cream would work quite nicely on those sweet potato muffin scone things.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> Well, they're 'potato' in being an edible tuber, but I think that's as close as they get.
> 
> We have muffins, but they're probably different to your muffins judging by how this is going
> 
> View attachment 21297
> 
> Oh, teacakes are something else
> 
> View attachment 21298
> 
> Sometimes, more than one something else
> 
> View attachment 21299
> 
> (biscuit base, marshmallow filling, chocolate coating)


So those two pictures would be different things here. The first would probably be a coffee cake (so, close enough). The other we might even call a cookie, for reasons I do not comprehend.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> We do have another muffin actually:
> 
> View attachment 21300
> 
> Not sure about sticking sweet potatoes in it though...


There's no way that ends well.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> I hate to be stubborn as a mule but the topic appears to have drifted off drifting...


Ironically (again) as soon as I mentioned that it hadn't.


----------



## pdg

gpseymour said:


> There's no way that ends well.



Excuse any odd notifications about this post - apparently I can't aim at the rating buttons on my phone screen today...

My finger kept _drifting_ off track...


----------



## Xue Sheng

CB Jones said:


> There is no place for stubbornness within the drifting thread.....dont be obtuse....or are you being acute...I dunno I never was good at geometry...



HEY!!! no reason to go all tetrahedron...for crying out loud can't you ever keep it equilateral


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Ironically (again) as soon as I mentioned that it hadn't.



drifting irony......now you're being stubborn as a mule....what do you have against conversation.....and geometry


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> drifting irony......now you're being stubborn as a mule....what do you have against conversation.....and geometry


Listen, you know I'm a stickler for staying on-topic. I just can't abide with folks introducing side-topics in a perfectly well-defined thread. Some people.........


----------



## pdg

gpseymour said:


> you know I'm a stickler



 

(Best I could do with that one...)


----------



## CB Jones

gpseymour said:


> you know I'm a stickler



You are a wood splitting tool?






And when it come to splitting firewood I prefer a 6 lb maul.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> View attachment 21301
> 
> (Best I could do with that one...)


At least your drifting is staying on-topic. Or something like that.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> At least your drifting is staying on-topic. Or something like that.



I'm staying on topic....topic is defined as "a matter dealt with in a text, discourse, or conversation; a subject.".... I can't help it if you have no idea what the subject is....now I have to tell you what it is don't I........ and I am pretty sure I was talking about triangles..._Scalene, _Isosceles. equilateral


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm staying on topic....topic is defined as "a matter dealt with in a text, discourse, or conversation; a subject.".... I can't help it if you have no idea what the subject is....now I have to tell you what it is don't I........ and I am pretty sure I was talking about triangles..._Scalene, _Isosceles. equilateral


Scalene always sounded like a skin disorder to me.


----------



## CB Jones

gpseymour said:


> Scalene always sounded like a skin disorder to me.



I think I dated a girl named Scalene once....she was kinda a square so it didn’t work out though.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Scalene always sounded like a skin disorder to me.


 
a skin disorder!?

You just can't stay on the topic of geomancy can you


----------



## pdg

Xue Sheng said:


> You just can't stay on the topic of geomancy can you



I apologise for any contribution I made to topic drift - the sands told me to do it...


----------



## Xue Sheng

pdg said:


> I apologise for any contribution I made to topic drift - the sands told me to do it...



Now WHY the heck are you talking about the Sands







what the heck does that have to do with the topic of Geography....MAN the post drift is horrible here.....never see me do that... I stay on topic.... and speaking of drifts there is a snowstorm headed my way


----------



## pdg

We just got rid of the snow.

But trying make sense of this thread is more effort than running a snickers marathon...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> a skin disorder!?
> 
> You just can't stay on the topic of geomancy can you


The topic is drifting (in both senses that can be read). I'm perfectly on topic.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Now WHY the heck are you talking about the Sands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck does that have to do with the topic of Geography....MAN the post drift is horrible here.....never see me do that... I stay on topic.... and speaking of drifts there is a snowstorm headed my way


You know, I really love listening to Frank Sinatra. Did you know "My Way" was written for him as a farewell song when he was considering quitting?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> We just got rid of the snow.
> 
> But trying make sense of this thread is more effort than running a snickers marathon...
> 
> View attachment 21304


I went running a couple of days ago. My calves are really sore (delayed onset muscle soreness - MONS). I've read that MONS is typically a sign of untrained muscles, so it's probably caused by the stride change I am making.


----------



## CB Jones

gpseymour said:


> I went running a couple of days ago. My calves are really sore (delayed onset muscle soreness - MONS). I've read that MONS is typically a sign of untrained muscles, so it's probably caused by the stride change I am making.



So you are drifting while running and it’s causing soreness?


----------



## Buka

What madness is this? Who started this foolishness? It was Hoshin1600, wasn't it?
Hey Hoshin!


----------



## Xue Sheng

How the heck did we get from snow storms to Leonardo Dicaprio...why do I have to CONTINUALLY pop in here to get you guys back on track....no if you DON'T mind could you PLEASE just stay on the topic of Leonardo DiVinci's ski jumping......SHEESH!!!!


----------



## pdg

Ski jumping? 

Where did that come from?

I thought we were knitting...


----------



## hoshin1600

when the police officer pulls you over and says
"Sir did you realize you were weaving "
.....weave,,, i dont even knit...........


----------



## Buka

Yes, Divinci....ski jumpers...crazy people..



 

I wonder if he ever landed face first in a drift?


----------



## Xue Sheng

That's SNOW SHOEING!!!!

Sheesh, can't you stay on topic for even ONE post.....

Now back to the topic...drifting...I go lots of it.... 10 to 12 inches of snow is falling in my area..... maybe I will need to break out the snow shoes.........oh...its ok for me to go off topic if I want...but NOT you....


----------



## Anarax

I read an article we're all descendants of mermaids. Many marine biologists have found mermaid fossils that show their bone structure started to develop proto-legs and their gas bladders where starting to striate which both evolutionary developments point towards an advancement towards land habitation. Unfortunately the ever-changing condition of the sea floor has made it very difficult to recover enough fossils to establish a trend that can definitively validate this theory. Read the sailors/pirates accounts of mermaids and read up on the Greek mythological creatures called Sirens. They are depicted in numerous works of art and literature. The only conclusion that can be reached with this information is mermaids are real and were are descendants of them.


(Please note what I wrote was complete hokum. I'll pretend to believe this and will post article after article and link after link if someone wants to play along. I can always revert to "well I feel it's true".)


----------



## hoshin1600

Anarax said:


> I read an article we're all descendants of mermaids. Many marine biologists have found mermaid fossils that show their bone structure started to develop proto-legs and their gas bladders where starting to striate which both evolutionary developments point towards an advancement towards land habitation. Unfortunately the ever-changing condition of the sea floor has made it very difficult to recover enough fossils to establish a trend that can definitively validate this theory. Read the sailors/pirates accounts of mermaids and read up on the Greek mythological creatures called Sirens. They are depicted in numerous works of art and literature. The only conclusion that can be reached with this information is mermaids are real and were are descendants of them.
> 
> 
> (Please note what I wrote was complete hokum. I'll pretend to believe this and will post article after article and link after link if someone wants to play along. I can always revert to "well I feel it's true".)




small little glitch in your theory,,,Sirens where half bird not fish.
Siren (mythology) - Wikipedia
thus they would lure men to their island with song..ie a song bird.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

hoshin1600 said:


> small little glitch in your theory,,,Sirens where half bird not fish.
> Siren (mythology) - Wikipedia
> thus they would lure men to their island with song..ie a song bird.


I've never seen half a fish on a cop car. What are you on about?


----------



## Buka

Goota' love Mermaids. These guys did...


----------



## hoshin1600

if my memory is correct Tom and Hanna had some really horrible acting in that movie. and john Candy is well ....John Candy  he is the same in every movie he ever did.  funny but predictable.


----------



## Buka

hoshin1600 said:


> if my memory is correct Tom and Hanna had some really horrible acting in that movie. and john Candy is well ....John Candy  he is the same in every movie he ever did.  funny but predictable.



To me....Tom Hanks played a guy just like a young Tom Hanks, which is exactly what I think the role called for.
But I thought Daryl Hannah did a wonderful job playing her role. I'll watch that flick any time it's on.


----------



## Anarax

Buka said:


> To me....Tom Hanks played a guy just like a young Tom Hanks, which is exactly what I think the role called for.
> But I thought Daryl Hannah did a wonderful job playing her role. I'll watch that flick any time it's on.


Yeah, it's a fun movie to watch. Eugene Levy was hilarious in it, he's so underrated


----------



## Anarax

hoshin1600 said:


> small little glitch in your theory,,,Sirens where half bird not fish.
> Siren (mythology) - Wikipedia
> thus they would lure men to their island with song..ie a song bird.


Depends on the source you use. They are depicted in art as woman/bird and woman/fish. Refer to this article with questionable "accuracy " that validates my already held belief.


----------



## Anarax

Please refer to the "experts" in this "documentary"


----------



## CB Jones

hoshin1600 said:


> small little glitch in your theory,,,Sirens where half bird not fish.
> Siren (mythology) - Wikipedia
> thus they would lure men to their island with song..ie a song bird.



That siren might want to do some crunches and stop skipping leg day.


----------



## Tames D

Never skip leg day...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Speaking of legs..... my knee hurts....my snow blower is broken.... and we have another Nor-Easter on the way....and my driveway is huge...so there will be much shoveling and likely much more knee pain......and I hate daylight savings time too.....


----------



## CB Jones

Xue Sheng said:


> Speaking of legs..... my knee hurts....my snow blower is broken.... and we have another Nor-Easter on the way....and my driveway is huge...so there will be much shoveling and likely much more knee pain......and I hate daylight savings time too.....



Some Driftless Cheese to go with that whine.....


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tames D said:


> Never skip leg day...


Speaking of legs, my hip is an *******.


----------



## Xue Sheng

CB Jones said:


> Some Driftless Cheese to go with that whine.....



Speaking of Cheesy..... nah.... I got nothin'


----------



## Flying Crane

Xue Sheng said:


> Speaking of legs..... my knee hurts....my snow blower is broken.... and we have another Nor-Easter on the way....and my driveway is huge...so there will be much shoveling and likely much more knee pain......and I hate daylight savings time too.....


I’ll fix your little red wagon...


----------



## hoshin1600

i made the mistake one day of telling my wife that i love legs, to which her reply was "well why did you marry a short Asian women then?"


----------



## Buka

Anarax said:


> Yeah, it's a fun movie to watch. Eugene Levy was hilarious in it, he's so underrated



I agree, bro, I have so enjoyed watching that man work. Makes me laugh aloud, he does, such a wonderful character actor. Eugene levy has been on screen forever. I just looked it up, since 71. That's something right there.


----------



## pdg

hoshin1600 said:


> i made the mistake one day of telling my wife that i love legs, to which her reply was "well why did you marry a short Asian women then?"



If your reply wasn't along the lines of "legs don't have to be long to be nice" then you failed that little test


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flying Crane said:


> I’ll fix your little red wagon...



You just can't keep it on topic can you...look this is how its done......I never talked about a red wagon but I once saw a Redbone hound with its tail wagging.... and he was in a wagon..... but it wasn't red and the hound couldn't read and when I was young I use to sit and read in my little red wagon.... but I didn't read in my little red wagon and it was never broken so it never needed fixing..... like my snow blower...which is orange...and in need of fixing...but I'm not sticking my hand in there to fix it....even though it is orange....I like oranges...but if I eat to many I get itchy.....but that is what happens with any citrus fruit...and you know citrus fruit grow in Florida and I'm going to go to Florida in a few months and that is why I hate flying



pdg said:


> If your reply wasn't along the lines of "legs don't have to be long to be nice" then you failed that little test



Well that is a highly questionable comment that is only a matter of opinion....unlike the statements of fact I make...and I know there facts...because I say so


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> You just can't keep it on topic can you...look this is how its done......I never talked about a red wagon but I once saw a Redbone hound with its tail wagging.... and he was in a wagon..... but it wasn't red and the hound couldn't read and when I was young I use to sit and read in my little red wagon.... but I didn't read in my little red wagon and it was never broken so it never needed fixing..... like my snow blower...which is orange...and in need of fixing...but I'm not sticking my hand in there to fix it....even though it is orange....I like oranges...but if I eat to many I get itchy.....but that is what happens with any citrus fruit...and you know citrus fruit grow in Florida and I'm going to go to Florida in a few months and that is why I hate flying



What really frightens me....I actually understood that.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Tez3 said:


> American language maybe but in English it's high jinks.


hee hee.  American Language.


Xue Sheng said:


> Give it time...sooner or later it will drift of into space


 good thing the earth is flat.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Xue Sheng said:


> I hate to be stubborn as a mule but the topic appears to have drifted off drifting...


You are right.  Time to get back on track.


----------



## Flying Crane

Xue Sheng said:


> You just can't keep it on topic can you...look this is how its done......I never talked about a red wagon but I once saw a Redbone hound with its tail wagging.... and he was in a wagon..... but it wasn't red and the hound couldn't read and when I was young I use to sit and read in my little red wagon.... but I didn't read in my little red wagon and it was never broken so it never needed fixing..... like my snow blower...which is orange...and in need of fixing...but I'm not sticking my hand in there to fix it....even though it is orange....I like oranges...but if I eat to many I get itchy.....but that is what happens with any citrus fruit...and you know citrus fruit grow in Florida and I'm going to go to Florida in a few months and that is why I hate flying
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is a highly questionable comment that is only a matter of opinion....unlike the statements of fact I make...and I know there facts...because I say so


I don’t have to put up with this you know!  I only do this because I like to be me own boss!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flying Crane said:


> I don’t have to put up with this you know!  I only do this because I like to be me own boss!



Yeah, I know...my boss is on vacation....so I too am my own boss...for a few days.... last time my boss went on vacation he went on a cruise...and at times the ship was drifting........there.... back on topic.....back to drifting....I knew I could do it....I do a lot of things you know.... I even shovel my driveway....to avoid drifting......and you thought I was going off topic again.....see I got it right back to drifting.....which is something they do in cars during a race..... I like cars....my favorite car was my first car which was a big Buick...it was green....which is also in the nick name of the Fenway Park in Boston...the Green Monster.... I once parked my green car next to the Green monster to go to the clubs on Lansdowne street.... that was when I was dating a redhead with green eyes.....she was an artist.....she drew a great still life of a red delicious apple..... red I am told is a popular color for little wagons.....which occasionally need fixing if they are broken....and usually after a night on Lansdowne street I was broke....and the only fix for that was to go to work and deal with the boss I had at that time.... I was an auto-mechanic then....i didn't like my boss....he broke my tool box once.....it was a red toolbox.... that I never fixed...since it as not a wagon....but I did fix a station wagon or two back then......I never owned a station wagon..... but I did own a Buick....... it was green...but my next car was blue...that was also a Buick.....I had an accident one winter, during a blizzard, on an overpass of the Mass Turnpike.... I hit a snow drift..... spent the night at friends house that night and the next morning my entire car was buried in a snow drift.... I had to shovel it out...now my fingers are tired and my brain hurts..... kind of like the Gumbys of Monty Python


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> cruise...was drifting


Did a Tom Cruise character ever drift in a chase scene?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> my favorite car was my first car which was a big Buick...it was green


My dad had a big green Buick. We called it the Green Bomb. When he got a new car, it sat in the back yard and moldered until his second wife made him have it towed off. A shame - that would have been a nice first car.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> My dad had a big green Buick. We called it the Green Bomb. When he got a new car, it sat in the back yard and moldered until his second wife made him have it towed off. A shame - that would have been a nice first car.



Can't you stay on topic for even ONE post....now what they heck does Fox Mulder have to do with any of this


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Can't you stay on topic for even ONE post....now what they heck does Fox Mulder have to do with any of this


Sorry, my mind was drifting along aimlessly.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Sorry, my mind was drifting along aimlessly.



Oh now I understand.. you're talking about Tony Bennett


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh now I understand.. you're talking about Tony Bennett


You caught on to that just in time.


----------



## hoshin1600

you all have it backwards..... this is supposed to be a thread about arguments that drift, not a drifting argument.


catch my drift?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

hoshin1600 said:


> you all have it backwards..... this is supposed to be a thread about arguments that drift, not a drifting argument.
> 
> 
> catch my drift?


I'd argue that point.


----------



## Xue Sheng

hoshin1600 said:


> you all have it backwards..... this is supposed to be a thread about arguments that drift, not a drifting argument.
> 
> 
> catch my drift?



Don't you ASSUME to tell me about arguing while drifting...or drifting while arguing...or was it arguing about driftwood...I don't know...WHATEVER it is supposed to be how DARE you presume you have the RIGHT to come here and tell me...ummmm......what was I talking about....oh yeah....how dare you set this thread adrift in a sea of arguing about whatever it is arguing about, and whatever it was you are talking about as to whatever this thing is supposed to be about......you're just wrong... that is all...I think


----------



## Buka

This thread is drifting right into perdition.




 

Drift left, or forever be damned.....damn it!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> This thread is drifting right into perdition.
> 
> View attachment 21334
> 
> Drift left, or forever be damned.....damn it!



The Road to Perdition!?

Now wait a minute...just how the heck did you get to Tom Hanks from all of this......talk about thread drift....you must be the big kahuna of drifting


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> The Road to Perdition!?
> 
> Now wait a minute...just how the heck did you get to Tom Hanks from all of this......talk about thread drift....you must be the big kahuna of drifting



I'm not the Big Kahuna, I'm the Little Kahuna, the Big Kahuna is at Viloletta's house today, and it's not a Tom Hanks movie it's a Paul Newman movie, because anything Paul Newman is in is a Paul Newman movie, unless it's got chickens, then the fowl rises to the top, like cream, at least movie wise, so to speak [just saying], so actually, it's a remake of the Keven Costner movie, Drift Day, which wasn't actually the sequel to Cool Hand Over Easy Rider like most people don't think it was.






Oh, ya, and you say I drift. Geesh.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> I'm not the Big Kahuna, I'm the Little Kahuna, the Big Kahuna is at Viloletta's house today, and it's not a Tom Hanks movie it's a Paul Newman movie, because anything Paul Newman is in is a Paul Newman movie, unless it's got chickens, then the fowl rises to the top, like cream, at least movie wise, so to speak [just saying], so actually, it's a remake of the Keven Costner movie, Drift Day, which wasn't actually the sequel to Cool Hand Over Easy Rider like most people don't think it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ya, and you say I drift. Geesh.



Why bring Kevin Costner into it, Kevin Bacon maybe, but Costner...and WHAT no mention of Robert Redford...APPARENTLY you are not as big a Paul Newman fan as you claim since it is OBVIOUS that you never watched Butch Cassidy and the Sundance kid......Besides Paul Newman was an ordained minister in the University Life Church just like Conan O'Brien and Lady Gaga....so I doubt the validity of your claims...Ringo Star and Paul McCartney are Ordained as well....hey I like the Beetles


----------



## pdg

Mmmmm, bacon.


----------



## hoshin1600

But Paul McCartney won't eat bacon, will he....
*Will he..???... *
I didn't think so. So there.!! 
I mean there is something wrong with a guy that won't eat bacon.


----------



## hoshin1600

So speaking of Paul Newman,,there is a funny story about Steve McQueen taking Bruce Lee for a ride in his sports car. They were drifting at 100MPH and Bruce was curled in a little ball in fear....you should hear James Coburn tell the story but James couldn't really throw knives but Yule Brenner was really bald, I could never figure out if Yule was the king or the "I"  ....maybe i, me,me,mine...which brings us back to Paul McCartney  who still doesn’t eat bacon.
If you could follow that let me know,,it was fun to wtite.


----------



## Xue Sheng

hoshin1600 said:


> But Paul McCartney won't eat bacon, will he....
> *Will he..???... *
> I didn't think so. So there.!!
> I mean there is something wrong with a guy that won't eat bacon.



HEY!!!! I don't eat bacon...I'm a vegetarian...most of the time... and neither does Ringo Star....he's a Vegan...Yule Brenner was a smoker..... but a Christmas I watch the Yule log...its boring..... and I was in a car once that was going 160mph.... I wasn't driving but neither was Paul Newman or Steve McQueen..... but I did eat bacon in those days.... but Ringo didn't he was a vegan then to.... so was his wife Barbara Bach.... I like Bach, he's one of my favorite composes


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Why bring Kevin Costner into it, Kevin Bacon maybe, but Costner...and WHAT no mention of Robert Redford...APPARENTLY you are not as big a Paul Newman fan as you claim since it is OBVIOUS that you never watched Butch Cassidy and the Sundance kid......Besides Paul Newman was an ordained minister in the University Life Church just like Conan O'Brien and Lady Gaga....so I doubt the validity of your claims...Ringo Star and Paul McCartney are Ordained as well....hey I like the Beetles


Interesting fact I heard in an interview: when the "6 degrees of Kevin Bacon" concept came out, he thought it was making fun of him, like "Look, even this nobody is only 6 degrees separated from everyone in Hollywood."


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> Mmmmm, bacon.
> 
> View attachment 21335


Okay, Gaffigan.


----------



## Buka

Paul Newman and Steve McQueen were in two movies together. It is undetermined at this time if bacon was involved. But it should have been.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Buka said:


> Paul Newman and Steve McQueen were in two movies together. It is undetermined at this time if bacon was involved. But it should have been.


Bacon is better than sausage. That's why we don't see a lot of sausage, lettuce, and tomato sandwiches.


----------



## Buka

Maybe of interest. ..most know of the fifty year marriage of Paul Newman to Joanne Woodward. But he had a well known affair while shooting Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, to journalist Nancy Bacon.


----------



## pdg

Mmmmmm, journalist


----------



## Xue Sheng




----------



## Gerry Seymour

Buka said:


> Maybe of interest. ..most know of the fifty year marriage of Paul Newman to Joanne Woodward. But he had a well known affair while shooting Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, to journalist Nancy Bacon.


Little known fact about Nancy Bacon: if you replace all the letters in her first name with the letters from Kevin, her name becomes Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Little known fact about Nancy Bacon: if you replace all the letters in her first name with the letters from Kevin, her name becomes Kevin Bacon.



Kevin Bacon was in footloose... and although I never saw the movie...my foot was loose once because I broke my ankle....I was on crutches for awhile and I learned how to balance on my crutches and throw a kick with the good ankle. But then it is all about balance, like Yin and Yang...which you will find a lot of references to in Internal Martial Arts..... once spared a guy named Kevin...however I have no idea whether or not he liked bacon


----------



## pdg

Xue Sheng said:


> once spared a guy named Kevin



What did you spare him from?


----------



## Xue Sheng

pdg said:


> What did you spare him from?



Well I spared him from taking a beating while sparring....and everyone should have a spare sparring match laying around to take out and use whenever you need to......but this is not to be confused with a spearing...that could be fatal and would not spare anyone...speaking of spearing...ARE YOU THREATENING ME!!!!!


----------



## pdg

The only thing I'm a threat to is bacon.

Or cake.

So, if you're actually a bacon cake you'd better watch out...


----------



## Xue Sheng

pdg said:


> The only thing I'm a threat to is bacon.
> 
> Or cake.
> 
> So, if you're actually a bacon cake you'd better watch out...



I like cake.... I don't like bacon.... I even like baking a cake..... but bacon is right out...it is a thin, vile slab, of greasy coronary inducing, nitrate packed cancer causing overly salted high blood pressure inducing disgust...... other than that its ok.... cake on the other hand....well...NEVER MIND!!! Cake is better...because I say it is...and it anyone disagrees..... well....THEY'RE WORNG....I'm right....DEAL WITH IT!!!!

Speaking of dealing...... nah...I got nothin'


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Kevin Bacon was in footloose... and although I never saw the movie...my foot was loose once because I broke my ankle....I was on crutches for awhile and I learned how to balance on my crutches and throw a kick with the good ankle. But then it is all about balance, like Yin and Yang...which you will find a lot of references to in Internal Martial Arts..... once spared a guy named Kevin...however I have no idea whether or not he liked bacon


I almost broke my ankle playing soccer in a scrimmage once. When the association had its team gathering, I ran out with my team, but was on crutches. I went to practice a few times and learned to kick pretty well from those crutches. Couldn't dribble worth a damn with them, though.

And while I was using those crutches, I still at bacon. Usually while sitting, so not literally while using the crutches.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I spared him from taking a beating while sparring....and everyone should have a spare sparring match laying around to take out and use whenever you need to......but this is not to be confused with a spearing...that could be fatal and would not spare anyone...speaking of spearing...ARE YOU THREATENING ME!!!!!


So, you combined sparing and sparring.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> The only thing I'm a threat to is bacon.
> 
> Or cake.
> 
> So, if you're actually a bacon cake you'd better watch out...


The closest thing I can think of to a bacon cake is cracklin' bread. Yum.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

gpseymour said:


> The closest thing I can think of to a bacon cake is cracklin' bread. Yum.


I really like the Neil Diamond song, "Cracklin' Rose".


----------



## Gerry Seymour

gpseymour said:


> I really like the Neil Diamond song, "Cracklin' Rose".


I'm also reasonably fond of Guns N Roses.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Speaking of dealing...... nah...I got nothin'


Good. I don't like dealers.

Except when I'm playing cards.

With Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Tames D

Xue Sheng said:


> I like cake.... I don't like bacon.... I even like baking a cake..... but bacon is right out...it is a thin, vile slab, of greasy coronary inducing, nitrate packed cancer causing overly salted high blood pressure inducing disgust...... other than that its ok.... cake on the other hand....well...NEVER MIND!!! Cake is better...because I say it is...and it anyone disagrees..... well....THEY'RE WORNG....I'm right....DEAL WITH IT!!!!
> 
> Speaking of dealing...... nah...I got nothin'


Did someone leave your cake out in the rain?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tames D said:


> Did someone leave your cake out in the rain?


I don’t think that I can take it. It took so long to bake it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> I don’t think that I can take it. It took so long to bake it.



Wait....you took my cake and gave it to Tames who left it in the rain........of course you realize....this means war


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Wait....you took my cake and gave it to Tames who left it in the rain........of course you realize....this means war


Huh. Good god! What is it good for?


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Huh. Good god! What is it good for?



Absolutely nothing, say it, say it, say it


----------



## Gerry Seymour

This thread seems to be just drifting away.


----------



## CB Jones

@Xue Sheng


----------



## Xue Sheng

CB Jones said:


> @Xue Sheng



If hating bacon is wrong I don't wanna be right


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> Absolutely nothing, say it, say it, say it



Say it again!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> Say it again!



If you're not going to listen, I'm not going to repeat it...


----------



## Buka

Another one of those songs that it's difficult to sit still for.


----------



## Tames D

gpseymour said:


> I don’t think that I can take it. It took so long to bake it.


The sad part is you’ll never have that recipe again


----------



## Tames D

gpseymour said:


> Huh. Good god! What is it good for?


Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tames D said:


> The sad part is you’ll never have that recipe again


Honestly, @AngryHobbit can attest that I rarely ever have any recipe again.


----------



## Tames D

gpseymour said:


> Honestly, @AngryHobbit can attest that I rarely ever have any recipe again.


That's a recipe for disaster


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Tames D said:


> That's a recipe for disaster


But never the same disaster twice.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> But never the same disaster twice.



Why...you got something against that disaster....what is it not good enough for you....is that it


----------



## CB Jones

Xue Sheng said:


> Why...you got something against that disaster....what is it not good enough for you....is that it



I prefer mayhem over disaster personally


----------



## AngryHobbit

Tames D said:


> That's a recipe for disaster


It's tremendously frustrating. I can't tell you how many times @gpseymour cooked something, and it was delicious and wonderful, but there was no use asking him to make it again - because he had no memory whatsoever of what he did.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> I like cake.... I don't like bacon.... I even like baking a cake..... but bacon is right out...it is a thin, vile slab, of greasy coronary inducing, nitrate packed cancer causing overly salted high blood pressure inducing disgust...... other than that its ok.... cake on the other hand....well...NEVER MIND!!! Cake is better...because I say it is...and it anyone disagrees..... well....THEY'RE WORNG....I'm right....DEAL WITH IT!!!!
> 
> Speaking of dealing...... nah...I got nothin'


In Ukraine... we eat LARD.


----------



## pdg

In the UK, we have lardy cake.


----------



## Tames D

Good Lard. What are you people thinking?


----------



## Buka

I rally liked The Lard of the Rings. Except the Orcs kinda scared me.


----------



## hoshin1600

in the US, Mcdonalds used lard (beef tallow) to cook their french fries in until 1990. then in an attempt to be more health conscious  they switched to a super high trans fat vegetable oil. (not to mention that they used a GMO potato that produced its own pesticide...yum yum.)   then again in 2003 they switched to a soy based oil.
in my opinion the original lard tasted the best, kinda like my grandmother saving bacon fat to cook with. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  bacon fat......


----------



## Xue Sheng

Speaking of the Lord of the Rings, Every time the talk about the "Riders of Rohan" I thinking the "Relators of Roohan" which would have made that scene where the Riders come down on the uruk-hai very different.... they would have been trying to sell them property instead of trying to annihilate them.... and then the uruk-hai would have settled down, raised families and had to worry about college costs for their kids....it would have been an entirely different movie


----------



## Buka

They could have held a race and we could have given out a tasty beverage to the runners. The Roohan Realty Rootbeer Rally. 
Then we could have held an open house, sprucing up the listing with flowers and cinnamon pot-pourri on the stove. Unless, of course, Orcs were viewing the house. Weeds and cat poop probably wow the heck out of em'.


----------



## Xue Sheng

the Relators of Roohan selling houses to Shire folk, elves, Dwarves and the rest of middle earth.... and before you know it...they'd be a miserable as the rest of us and more afraid of the tax collector that anything else in Middle Earth.....and Sauron would be nothing but a sad old disenchanted evil wizard wondering why no one is scared of him anymore....and of course hiding in his closet trying to avoid the tax collector


----------



## Buka

Just sayin'.


----------



## Xue Sheng

oh man...you took it off topic again...and how the heck you got it to getting Heinlein books from Realtors to shoot at tax collectors.... I have NO idea


----------



## AngryHobbit

hoshin1600 said:


> in the US, Mcdonalds used lard (beef tallow) to cook their french fries in until 1990. then in an attempt to be more health conscious  they switched to a super high trans fat vegetable oil. (not to mention that they used a GMO potato that produced its own pesticide...yum yum.)   then again in 2003 they switched to a soy based oil.
> in my opinion the original lard tasted the best, kinda like my grandmother saving bacon fat to cook with. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  bacon fat......


One of my favorite childhood memories is about my dad teaching me how to fry eggs and crepes on lard. He had a cube of lard on a fork and deftly used it to grease the teeny cast iron pan - perfect for frying two eggs or one just-right crepe. And you can use the same cube of lard to lubricate between crepes so they don't stick to one another.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Buka said:


> View attachment 21351
> 
> Just sayin'.


OMG, that is like my favorite quote by Robert Heinlein EVER!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Why...you got something against that disaster....what is it not good enough for you....is that it


I have commitment issues.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

AngryHobbit said:


> It's tremendously frustrating. I can't tell you how many times @gpseymour cooked something, and it was delicious and wonderful, but there was no use asking him to make it again - because he had no memory whatsoever of what he did.


I have vague notions. That's good enough.


----------



## AngryHobbit

gpseymour said:


> I have vague notions. That's good enough.


For you. That's good enough for you. I need a list of ingredients, with reasonably thought-out proportions and fairly sensible cooking instructions. AND I want that cheesy pasta with Dubliner and cream havarti, and a salmon steak. NOW.


----------



## Tames D

AngryHobbit said:


> OMG, that is like my favorite quote by Robert Heinlein EVER!


I’m so glad he invented the Heinlein maneuver.


----------



## Buka

Tames D said:


> I’m so glad he invented the Heinlein maneuver.



Well, he made it famous, sure, but the original Heineken Manuever......





.....was a move of George Costanza's father, Frank, years ago, way before Seinfeld.


----------



## _Simon_

I must say........


......... this thread is freakin' hilarious..... XD

I really do not think it's possible to even summarise it!!!


But I'm drifting a bit...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Simon_ said:


> I must say........
> 
> 
> ......... this thread is freakin' hilarious..... XD
> 
> I really do not think it's possible to even summarise it!!!
> 
> 
> But I'm drifting a bit...


In summary, we drift about drifting, then drift away from drifting, only to drift back.

And bacon.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> In summary, we drift about drifting, then drift away from drifting, only to drift back.
> 
> And bacon.



BACON!!!! Slowly I turn, step by step, inch by inch.......


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> BACON!!!! Slowly I turn, step by step, inch by inch.......


This is no time for Taiji forms, Xue.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> This is no time for Taiji forms, Xue.



There is no such time.....there is ALWAYS time for a taiji form.....


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> There is no such time.....there is ALWAYS time for a taiji form.....


I thought about taking taiji once. I even started to sign up. The instructor handed me a stack of paper - a waiver, a sheet to enter all my personal information, a sheet to sign up for automatic payments, and who knows what else was in that stack. I just didn't have time to fill out all those forms.


----------



## Tames D

I prefer Chicken over bacon


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> I thought about taking taiji once. I even started to sign up. The instructor handed me a stack of paper - a waiver, a sheet to enter all my personal information, a sheet to sign up for automatic payments, and who knows what else was in that stack. I just didn't have time to fill out all those forms.



Have never filled out a form in a CMA school.... are you sure it was taiji and Taebo


----------



## pdg

Tames D said:


> I prefer Chicken over bacon



Surely chicken wrapped in bacon?


----------



## Buka

Bacon, chicken, turtles....what the hell does any of that have to do with the word kibosh?


----------



## JowGaWolf

I thought I would check in to see what the topic was.  Bacon, Chicken, and Turtles....


----------



## Xue Sheng

JowGaWolf said:


> I thought I would check in to see what the topic was.  Bacon, Chicken, and Turtles....



You just CAN'T stay on topic...CAN YOU!!!! 
TURTLES!!! Just who the heck do you think you are going off topic to turtles..... unless you were referring to the chocolate and peanut turtles...that would be ok...BUT THAT'S IT!!!!!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JowGaWolf said:


> I thought I would check in to see what the topic was.  Bacon, Chicken, and Turtles....


Wait, turtles?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> You just CAN'T stay on topic...CAN YOU!!!!
> TURTLES!!! Just who the heck do you think you are going off topic to turtles..... unless you were referring to the chocolate and peanut turtles...that would be ok...BUT THAT'S IT!!!!!


Those go well with bacon.


----------



## pdg

Everything goes well with bacon.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> Everything goes well with bacon.


I made an asparagus dish with prosciutto- basically Italian bacon. Fabulous.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The only thing that goes well with Bacon is.....DOOM!!!!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> The only thing that goes well with Bacon is.....DOOM!!!!


I downloaded the original Doom today.


----------



## pdg

Doom and a bacon sammidge.

Retro Thursday night.


----------



## Xue Sheng

pdg said:


> Doom and a bacon sammidge.
> 
> Retro Thursday night.



retro...... retro rockets....rockets..... rocket...guardians of the galaxy....galaxy...... a long time ago in a galaxy far far away......far away....nickelback....nickel..... HEY!!!!! You still owe me a nickel......


----------



## Tames D

Let's get back on topic, shall we?


----------



## Tames D




----------



## Buka

Tames, one look at your post and this guy went a runnin'!



 

I think there was bacon in the water. Perhaps kumquats.


----------



## _Simon_

gpseymour said:


> I downloaded the original Doom today.


Ahh, classic game that...

Kinda reminds me of one time where I was eating out for breakfast. They had bacon on the menu.

So I ordered that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Simon_ said:


> Ahh, classic game that...
> 
> Kinda reminds me of one time where I was eating out for breakfast. They had bacon on the menu.
> 
> So I ordered that.


I trust the story didn't just end there. Don't leave us in suspense.


----------



## Xue Sheng

OK....wanna go with Bacon do ya....that greasy, overly salted, high blood pressure causing, coronary slab...ok....you asked for it....you brought this on yourselves you know..... so don't come cryin' to me


TOFU...which is good






Tofu Donuts...I'd like to try






and ..... Tofu Bacon




And it still tastes horrible...BECAUSE IT IS LIKE BACON!!!!


----------



## pdg

Xue Sheng said:


> And it still tastes horrible



Not surprised, it's got tofu in it...


----------



## Xue Sheng

pdg said:


> Not surprised, it's got tofu in it...



WRONG!!!!! it tastes bad because it attempts to mimmic Bacon.... which is disgusting...horrible....awful....nasty....bad...bad....

Bad to the bone
Bad to the bone
B-B-B-B-Bad 
B-B-B-B-Bad
B-B-B-B-Bad
Bad to the bone

George Thorogood


----------



## pdg

To be fair, all fake meat is bad.

If you're going to be vegetarian (or similar), fine, be that.

Having fake meat makes it look like you're ashamed of your life choices. Trying to fit in by having something that (purports to) look like meat, but doesn't, and doesn't feel or taste like it either.

I'll eat vegetarian dishes (that aren't pretending to be meat).

If you want meat, eat meat.


----------



## Xue Sheng

pdg said:


> To be fair, all fake meat is bad.
> 
> If you're going to be vegetarian (or similar), fine, be that.
> 
> Having fake meat makes it look like you're ashamed of your life choices. Trying to fit in by having something that (purports to) look like meat, but doesn't, and doesn't feel or taste like it either.
> 
> I'll eat vegetarian dishes (that aren't pretending to be meat).
> 
> If you want meat, eat meat.



Admittedly I may be taking your post wrong, and if I am I apologize,.....relax.....I'm mostly joking....I do not like bacon...but frankly I don't care what others eat nor am I on a crusade to rid the planet of bacon..... I also don't agree with the fake meat assessment since there are multiple reasons to be a vegetarian.....mine tends to be health related...but I have also said..many many times on MT and other places...put me in a good Chinese restaurant...or am around good Chinese food..I eat meat...can't help myself....now back to drifting


----------



## _Simon_

gpseymour said:


> I trust the story didn't just end there. Don't leave us in suspense.


Nope, it truly ended there. Any story that ends with bacon is a good story


----------



## pdg

Xue Sheng said:


> if I am I apologize,.....relax.....I'm mostly joking....I do not like bacon...



No apology required, if you don't like bacon that's fine (you're weird, but that's fine too )



Xue Sheng said:


> . I also don't agree with the fake meat assessment since there are multiple reasons to be a vegetarian.....



My wife is a vegetarian, just doesn't like meat. (Shush at the back, wash your mind out...)

She thinks pretty much the same as I do about fake meat.

There are many reasons for someone to be vegetarian (all strange, but I'm not judging) but if you decide to do that, why not choose actual food instead of over-processed, man made, factory grown, stripped out rubbish?

Vegetables have feelings too, don't insult them


----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> To be fair, all fake meat is bad.
> 
> If you're going to be vegetarian (or similar), fine, be that.
> 
> Having fake meat makes it look like you're ashamed of your life choices. Trying to fit in by having something that (purports to) look like meat, but doesn't, and doesn't feel or taste like it either.
> 
> I'll eat vegetarian dishes (that aren't pretending to be meat).
> 
> If you want meat, eat meat.


I've had some vegetarian sausage that tasted very much like meat sausage. And some veggie burgers that do a good job of approximating the overtones and texture of carmelized beef. The ones that get it right do so by not always trying to get exactly the same taste (which usually fails horribly) but by approximating the texture and getting the key points right, then letting the vegetable protein taste good on its own the rest of the way. Others that get it right do what you are saying - they just let it be a vegetable and taste like one, without trying to approximate anything related to meat. To me, it's the difference between a good veggie burger and a bean dish.


----------



## Xue Sheng

pdg said:


> No apology required, if you don't like bacon that's fine (you're weird, but that's fine too )
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a vegetarian, just doesn't like meat. (Shush at the back, wash your mind out...)
> 
> She thinks pretty much the same as I do about fake meat.
> 
> There are many reasons for someone to be vegetarian (all strange, but I'm not judging) but if you decide to do that, why not choose actual food instead of over-processed, man made, factory grown, stripped out rubbish?
> 
> Vegetables have feelings too, don't insult them



I do not eat processed food, even the tofu, didn't eat processed food, prior to returning to my mostly vegetarian ways. I eat mostly organic and like I said, most of what I am saying in this thread is a "joke".

For the record, I am beginning to take your posts on this topic personally and I do not come to this thread, or this sight, for this type of interaction., .....now can we let this go


----------



## Gerry Seymour

_Simon_ said:


> Nope, it truly ended there. Any story that ends with bacon is a good story


But it didn't end with bacon. It ended with you ordering bacon - you never even received it.

Pork tease.


----------



## pdg

Xue Sheng said:


> For the record, I am beginning to take your posts on this topic personally and I do not come to this thread, or this sight, for this type of interaction., .....now can we let this go



Please don't take any of it personally.

Sarcasm may be the lowest form of wit, but it's all I have to work with at my level


----------



## pdg

pdg said:


> Please don't take any of it personally.
> 
> Sarcasm may be the lowest form of wit, but it's all I have to work with at my level



Select this post for the alternate ending


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drifting...and Frozen...why that's SKATING!!!


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> BACON!!!! Slowly I turn, step by step, inch by inch.......


I didn't know where was a taiji form called "Bacon". Or is it more of a war cry?


----------



## AngryHobbit

Buka said:


> Bacon, chicken, turtles....what the hell does any of that have to do with the word kibosh?


I've never had turtle. Is it any good?


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> The only thing that goes well with Bacon is.....DOOM!!!!


And who am I to run away from a good challenge?


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> WRONG!!!!! it tastes bad because it attempts to mimmic Bacon.... which is disgusting...horrible....awful....nasty....bad...bad....
> 
> Bad to the bone
> Bad to the bone
> B-B-B-B-Bad
> B-B-B-B-Bad
> B-B-B-B-Bad
> Bad to the bone
> 
> George Thorogood


That's it - denounce all your bacon. And hand it over to me.


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> That's it - denounce all your bacon. And hand it over to me.



No..NO BACON FOR YOU!!!
We already established that you would give it to that other guy...and he'd just squander it by eating it


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> No..NO BACON FOR YOU!!!
> We already established that you would give it to that other guy...and he'd just squander it by eating it


Well... at least he wouldn't be wasting it by NOT eating it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> Well... at least he wouldn't be wasting it by NOT eating it.



You say toe-maytoe I say toe-motto...but then to be honest...nobody says toe-motto, at least I have never heard anyone say toe-motto....so why even bring it up...that's my question.....WHY? Just what the HECK do Tomatoes have to do with the price of rice in China...I ASK YOU!!! Speaking of China...tea comes from China...I like tea..so I think I'll go make myself a cup of gunpowder green tea...it is rather good.....I'd share some...but that is rather hard to do online....can't pour it on the computer...well I could...but the computer would  not like it...you would still not get any tea and I'd just have to fix the computer I just broke...so sharing is not an option....speaking of Cher...my parents use to watch the Sonny and Cher show.....it was ok....but I was not a fan...and then Sonny got into politics, went skiing, hit a tree and died...Cher married Greg Allman...who is also dead...I like the band the Grateful Dead...that is until I saw them live in concert...hated them from then on...never went to see them again...did go to see Jerry Garcia live in concert after that though....got the ticket for free...hated that show too....got to judge an impromptu wet tee-shirt contest that evening though...that was fun....and then watched a guy roller skate up and down the road outside of the theater....wearing a battery powered amp and playing guitar...better than anyone in the theater I just left actually..... I use to play guitar....still have a few in my house..... but I don't play them anymore..... I play the didgeridoo these days...why do you ask?.....


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> You say toe-maytoe I say toe-motto...but then to be honest...nobody says toe-motto, at least I have never heard anyone say toe-motto....so why even bring it up...that's my question.....WHY? Just what the HECK do Tomatoes have to do with the price of rice in China...I ASK YOU!!! Speaking of China...tea comes from China...I like tea..so I think I'll go make myself a cup of gunpowder green tea...it is rather good.....I'd share some...but that is rather hard to do online....can't pour it on the computer...well I could...but the computer would  not like it...you would still not get any tea and I'd just have to fix the computer I just broke...so sharing is not an option....speaking of Cher...my parents use to watch the Sonny and Cher show.....it was ok....but I was not a fan...and then Sonny got into politics, went skiing, hit a tree and died...Cher married Greg Allman...who is also dead...I like the band the Grateful Dead...that is until I saw them live in concert...hated them from then on...never went to see them again...did go to see Jerry Garcia live in concert after that though....got the ticket for free...hated that show too....got to judge an impromptu wet tee-shirt contest that evening though...that was fun....and then watched a guy roller skate up and down the road outside of the theater....wearing a battery powered amp and playing guitar...better than anyone in the theater I just left actually..... I use to play guitar....still have a few in my house..... but I don't play them anymore..... I play the didgeridoo these days...why do you ask?.....


I think putting toes into your tomatoes is gross. That's what I think. But I'll have the green tea. Minus the gunpowder - because I don't know what it will do, since my organism is mutated from some exposure to Chernobyl radiation. I don't think it's a good idea to mix radiation with gunpowder.


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> I think putting toes into your tomatoes is gross. That's what I think. But I'll have the green tea. Minus the gunpowder - because I don't know what it will do, since my organism is mutated from some exposure to Chernobyl radiation. I don't think it's a good idea to mix radiation with gunpowder.



Radiated Gunpowder...where they heck to you get that...... they had a factory near me making Depleted uranium ammo...it went out of business...they tore the building down....took the debris away in special railroad cars. Then the dug a deep hole and took out all the dirt too...took that away in special railroad cars...... then replaced the dirt...and the site is still sealed....... I saw a seal once.... at Sea World in San Diego... I was there on the hottest day on record for that time of year...110....I am not a big fan of intense heat......but the sea lion show was pretty good...I liked San Diego..... but I like Newport Beach and Santa Monica better..... stayed right on Santa MOnica Boulavard when I was there...they had good tea at the hotel.....which reminds be... I need to go make a cup of tea...the Chinese call it Zhū chá, or Pearl tea...we call it gunpowder tea..... I also like Pǔ'ěr tea...it is supposed to be good for the digestion...but it smells like dirt...so I call it dirt tea.....why are you talking about dirt?


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> Radiated Gunpowder...where they heck to you get that...... they had a factory near me making Depleted uranium ammo...it went out of business...they tore the building down....took the debris away in special railroad cars. Then the dug a deep hole and took out all the dirt too...took that away in special railroad cars...... then replaced the dirt...and the site is still sealed....... I saw a seal once.... at Sea World in San Diego... I was there on the hottest day on record for that time of year...110....I am not a big fan of intense heat......but the sea lion show was pretty good...I liked San Diego..... but I like Newport Beach and Santa Monica better..... stayed right on Santa MOnica Boulavard when I was there...they had good tea at the hotel.....which reminds be... I need to go make a cup of tea...the Chinese call it Zhū chá, or Pearl tea...we call it gunpowder tea..... I also like Pǔ'ěr tea...it is supposed to be good for the digestion...but it smells like dirt...so I call it dirt tea.....why are you talking about dirt?


I don't talk about dirt. I occasionally talk dirty. Not the same thing. Does drinking dirt tea make you talk dirty?

Did you invite the seal for tea? Did you talk dirty to the seal? You are weird. Here is a cute baby elephant seal. I like baby elephants. There was a cute small elephant in Peter Sellers' movie _Party_. It got painted in psychedelic patterns and then shampooed clean. The elephant - not Peter Sellers.


----------



## Buka

If anyone approaches me with tofu in hand I will defend myself to the best of my ability.


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> I don't talk about dirt. I occasionally talk dirty. Not the same thing. Does drinking dirt tea make you talk dirty?
> 
> Did you invite the seal for tea? Did you talk dirty to the seal? You are weird. Here is a cute baby elephant seal. I like baby elephants. There was a cute small elephant in Peter Sellers' movie _Party_. It got painted in psychedelic patterns and then shampooed clean. The elephant - not Peter Sellers.



I saw elephant seals in California... lot of them.... they smell quite bad and make many incredibly rude sounds..... didn't see Peter Sellers there though...but I was not surprised...he's dead.... and if he was on the beach with all those elephant seals...like he would not have survived anyway....it was in San Simeon California..... I was driving North on Highway 1....drove all the way to San Francisco...from Newport Beach...I liked Newport Beach...... I didn't like San Francisco.... but at least it didn't smell quite bad and make many incredibly rude sounds...like elephant seals do.....however Muir woods north of San Francisco is awesome...I would recommend it.......you have to go across the Golden Gate Bridge to get there....which surprisingly is not golden...nor a gate...its just a bridge..... but it gets you to Miur Woods...where they have Banana Slugs....but surprisingly no Bananas.... just lots of Redwood trees......


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> View attachment 21358
> 
> If anyone approaches me with tofu in hand I will defend myself to the best of my ability.



If you like spicey food,,,,, and I don't...you should try mabo tofu..it is rather spicy...the wife and kids love it..it is a Chinese dish....The Chinese and the Japanese know how to cook Tofu


----------



## AngryHobbit

Buka said:


> View attachment 21358
> 
> If anyone approaches me with tofu in hand I will defend myself to the best of my ability.


To paraphrase Cipher from _Matrix_, "You do what we do. Run. You run your a** off."


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> I saw elephant seals in California... lot of them.... they smell quite bad and make many incredibly rude sounds..... didn't see Peter Sellers there though...but I was not surprised...he's dead.... and if he was on the beach with all those elephant seals...like he would not have survived anyway....it was in San Simeon California..... I was driving North on Highway 1....drove all the way to San Francisco...from Newport Beach...I liked Newport Beach...... I didn't like San Francisco.... but at least it didn't smell quite bad and make many incredibly rude sounds...like elephant seals do.....however Muir woods north of San Francisco is awesome...I would recommend it.......you have to go across the Golden Gate Bridge to get there....which surprisingly is not golden...nor a gate...its just a bridge..... but it gets you to Miur Woods...where they have Banana Slugs....but surprisingly no Bananas.... just lots of Redwood trees......


I am not going across Golden Gate Bridge. Not after what Magneto did to it.


----------



## Buka

Tofu is the Fred Villari of foods. 

Speaking of bacon, it's great with real Maple syrup. But where the hell are the home fries!


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> I am not going across Golden Gate Bridge. Not after what Magneto did to it.



they fixed it


----------



## AngryHobbit

Buka said:


> Tofu is the Fred Villari of foods.
> 
> Speaking of bacon, it's great with real Maple syrup. But where the hell are the home fries!


Mmmm, potato wedges, gently roasted with a sprinkling of olive oil, coarse salt, and parsley.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> they fixed it


N-uh... Not buying it. You are just trying to lure me onto it and lull me into false sense of security to avoid surrendering your bacon to me.


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> N-uh... Not buying it. You are just trying to lure me onto it and lull me into false sense of security to avoid surrendering your bacon to me.



Nah, they fixed, honest...see


----------



## Buka

While we're in Madison County, might as well visit the bridge from the movie _The Bridge on the River Kwa_i, which wasn't really on the river Kwai, but, then, neither was I.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> Nah, they fixed, honest...see


I prefer this one - it comes with Chow Yun Fat.


----------



## AngryHobbit

I POUNDed. I ate a burger. No bacon involved, but I added onion jam.


----------



## Tames D

I prefer Pearl Jam.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Tames D said:


> I prefer Pearl Jam.



Grape jelly for me. Or jam. I'm not entirely certain what the difference is.
But no marmalade. Never could stand that.


----------



## pdg

Dirty Dog said:


> jelly for me. Or jam. I'm not entirely certain what the difference is.



Jelly is served with ice cream at kid's parties.

Jam isn't.


----------



## Tames D

Dirty Dog said:


> Grape jelly for me. Or jam. I'm not entirely certain what the difference is.


One is a fish.


----------



## pdg

Tames D said:


> One is a fish.



A jamfish?

Never heard of it.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Dirty Dog said:


> Grape jelly for me. Or jam. I'm not entirely certain what the difference is.
> But no marmalade. Never could stand that.


Jelly is made with gelatin and , more often than not, does not include actual fruit - the fruit is boiled in the water-gelatin mix in a baggie, and then, once the infusion is done, it's taken out. Jam includes fruit but not gelatin. 

What have you got against marmalade? I make AWESOME orange marmalade. And even more awesome vodka-based orange cordial.


----------



## CB Jones

Blackberry jelly for the win!

The best!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Jelly.....jellyfish..... Portuguese Man-O-War.......Portugal...... next to Spain..... which is part of the European Union...... but Norway is not part of the European Union....I like Norway....I've been to Balestrand....... Balestrand  gets about 14 feet of snow a year..... I imagine there is a lot of drifting there....ahhhhh....back on topic


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> Jelly.....jellyfish..... Portuguese Man-O-War.......Portugal...... next to Spain..... which is part of the European Union...... but Norway is not part of the European Union....I like Norway....I've been to Balestrand....... Balestrand  gets about 14 feet of snow a year..... I imagine there is a lot of drifting there....ahhhhh....back on topic


Is that where armored bears live? I should like to meet an armored bear. "Bears! Who...is... your KING?!" Wooo - that was an awesome line!


----------



## AngryHobbit

CB Jones said:


> Blackberry jelly for the win!
> 
> The best!


I know how to make blackberry cordials too.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Xue Sheng said:


> Jelly.....jellyfish..... Portuguese Man-O-War.......Portugal...... next to Spain..... which is part of the European Union...... but Norway is not part of the European Union....I like Norway....I've been to Balestrand....... Balestrand  gets about 14 feet of snow a year..... I imagine there is a lot of drifting there....ahhhhh....back on topic



Nope...no polare bears in Norway....but there are polar bears in many places that have drifts


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> Nope...no polare bears in Norway....but there are polar bears in many places that have drifts


Snow drifts and drifting ice.


----------



## Xue Sheng

BMW Drifting


----------



## Steve

Did someone mention BMW lifting?


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> BMW Drifting


Zaporozhets... not drifting.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Steve said:


> Did someone mention BMW lifting?



I think so...not sure.....but if I did.... I was likely talking about this






But your version of lifting is cooler


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> Zaporozhets... not drifting.



Well...speaking of drifting......looks like the Duke Boys are at it again


----------



## Buka

Should have drifted left.


http://gif-finder.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Bicycle-crash-into-car-door.gif


----------



## Gerry Seymour

AngryHobbit said:


> I know how to make blackberry cordials too.


True story.


----------



## AngryHobbit

gpseymour said:


> True story.


Would you say mine are more or less lethal than Daddy's? You know - in that grand silent cooking war going on between him and me?


----------



## Xue Sheng

HEY!!!! No drifting into family feuds here....at least not without Richard Dawson or Steve Harvey


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY!!!! No drifting into family feuds here....at least not without Richard Dawson or Steve Harvey


It's not really a feud. It is a noble contest.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

AngryHobbit said:


> Would you say mine are more or less lethal than Daddy's? You know - in that grand silent cooking war going on between him and me?


I only had his once, so it's hard to remember. Yours are pretty sneaky.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY!!!! No drifting into family feuds here....at least not without Richard Dawson or Steve Harvey


Or at least Harvey the Pooka.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Or at least Harvey the Pooka.



Now just how the heck did this drift into a Jimmy Stewart movie


----------



## Tames D

pdg said:


> A jamfish?
> 
> Never heard of it.


Apparently, you haven't been to Newport Beach


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Now just how the heck did this drift into a Jimmy Stewart movie


I blame it on Clarence.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> I blame it on Clarence.



You can't even stay on topic with the same Jimmy Stewart movie...can you...SHEESH!!!!! aww just forget it...I give up trying to keep this drifting argument thread on topic.....

I give up.....


----------



## AngryHobbit

gpseymour said:


> Or at least Harvey the Pooka.


Who the heck would go by the nickname "Pooka"? "Pook" is "fart" in Russian.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

AngryHobbit said:


> Who the heck would go by the nickname "Pooka"? "Pook" is "fart" in Russian.


You know what farts do in a light breeze? They drift.


----------



## pdg

gpseymour said:


> You know what farts do in a light breeze? They drift.



Unlike what happens in a phonebox, or a lift.


----------



## Xue Sheng




----------



## AngryHobbit

pdg said:


> Unlike what happens in a phonebox, or a lift.


Confirmed by extensive evidence.


----------



## Buka

Dazed and confused....welcome to my world. My island, too, come to think of it.


----------



## JR 137

Buka said:


> Dazed and confused....welcome to my world. My island, too, come to think of it.


Been dazed and confused for so long it's not true
Wanted a woman, never bargained for you
Lots of people talk and few of them know
Soul of a woman was created below, yeah

You hurt and abused tellin' all of your lies
Run around sweet baby, Lord how they hypnotize
Sweet little baby I don't know where you've been
Gonna love you baby, here I come again


----------



## Buka




----------



## JR 137

I almost ordered a veggie burger with bacon once.  Something comical about that to me.  Then I remembered I hate vegetables.  And I like bacon.  Seemed like a waste of good bacon to me.  So I ordered a BLT.  Hold the LT.

Speaking of LT, I haven’t heard anything about Lawrence Taylor lately.  No crack parties with underage hookers lately?  Or is it simply not reported anymore because no one would be surprised by LT’s antics?


----------



## AngryHobbit

JR 137 said:


> I almost ordered a veggie burger with bacon once.  Something comical about that to me.  Then I remembered I hate vegetables.  And I like bacon.  Seemed like a waste of good bacon to me.  So I ordered a BLT.  Hold the LT.
> 
> Speaking of LT, I haven’t heard anything about Lawrence Taylor lately.  No crack parties with underage hookers lately?  Or is it simply not reported anymore because no one would be surprised by LT’s antics?


I think you need to ponder the perverse enjoyment of a BLT and give it another try. There is something perfectly adorable about taking something healthful and then TOTALLY ruining its health value. That alone adds its own flavor. For instance, I love cooking Brussels sprouts in duck fat. And then there's that asparagus @gpseymour made the other day - topped with prosciutto, fried eggs, and hollondaize sauce.


----------



## Buka

I've never known a fat duck. A little plump, maybe, but it could have been the shirt.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Buka said:


> I've never known a fat duck. A little plump, maybe, but it could have been the shirt.


You have to cook one to fully comprehend the duck fat - the chef's gold (goose fat is like the chef's platinum).


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> You have to cook one to fully comprehend the duck fat - the chef's gold (goose fat is like the chef's platinum).



I once ate duck at the most famous duck restaurant in Beijing. They made duck in ways I never saw before. They made a duck strip type of thing you wrapped in a lettuce leaf after you put a bit of sauce on the leaf. Also has a small wrap for the same thing. that was delicious.... actually that is the only place I have had duck where I actually liked it. Meant my wife's family there...did not realize that this family in china included the in-laws, and in-laws children and parents, of her sister and brother. I sat there for 2.5 hours with about 20 people and understood virtually nothing being said. But the food was good....but you know what...the entire place...two whole floors of it...was loaded with Chinese people...I was the only non-Chinese in the entire place


----------



## Buka

Xue Sheng said:


> I once ate duck at the most famous duck restaurant in Beijing. They made duck in ways I never saw before. They made a duck strip type of thing you wrapped in a lettuce leaf after you put a bit os sauce on the leaf. Also has a small wrap for the same thing. that was delicious.... actually that is the only place I have had duck where I actually liked it. Meant my wife's family there...did not realize that this family in china included the in-laws, and in-laws children and parents, of her sister and brother. I sat there for 2.5 hours with about 20 people and understood virtually nothing being said. But the food was good....but you know what...the entire place...to whole floors of it...was loaded with Chinese people...I was the only non-Chinese in the entire place


----------



## Buka

They were talking about you, Round Eye. 

But, hey, I spent twenty five years of Holiday dinners with the in-laws. And they all spoke English....and I didn't understand a damn thing they were talking about. Still don't.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> They were talking about you, Round Eye.
> 
> But, hey, I spent twenty five years of Holiday dinners with the in-laws. And they all spoke English....and I didn't understand a damn thing they were talking about. Still don't.



I actually did catch a few "Yellow Hair" references.... my hair was blond then...now its mostly white...also caught a few..."you have no idea what I am saying, do you" statements.... they were talking so darn fast and all at the same time I could make out almost nothing. However muy Mandarin pronunciation got much better after that. I watched them talk and I realized that the opened their mouths as little as possible to speak and a times it was almost like watching a ventriloquist without a dummy..or maybe I was the dummy..... not sure about that one


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> I once ate duck at the most famous duck restaurant in Beijing. They made duck in ways I never saw before. They made a duck strip type of thing you wrapped in a lettuce leaf after you put a bit of sauce on the leaf. Also has a small wrap for the same thing. that was delicious.... actually that is the only place I have had duck where I actually liked it. Meant my wife's family there...did not realize that this family in china included the in-laws, and in-laws children and parents, of her sister and brother. I sat there for 2.5 hours with about 20 people and understood virtually nothing being said. But the food was good....but you know what...the entire place...two whole floors of it...was loaded with Chinese people...I was the only non-Chinese in the entire place


You and @gpseymour  should swap stories. Have him tell you about meeting my family in Ukraine.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> I once ate duck at the most famous duck restaurant in Beijing. They made duck in ways I never saw before. They made a duck strip type of thing you wrapped in a lettuce leaf after you put a bit of sauce on the leaf. Also has a small wrap for the same thing. that was delicious.... actually that is the only place I have had duck where I actually liked it. Meant my wife's family there...did not realize that this family in china included the in-laws, and in-laws children and parents, of her sister and brother. I sat there for 2.5 hours with about 20 people and understood virtually nothing being said. But the food was good....but you know what...the entire place...two whole floors of it...was loaded with Chinese people...I was the only non-Chinese in the entire place


P.S. I have never met a duck dish I didn't like. My dad taught me how to stuff and roast a duck. Mom was a bit squeamish, so when it came to doing strange and unusual things with food (or doing ordinary things with strange and unusual foods), I was his assistant of choice. As the result, gutting, stuffing, and roasting a duck is something I consider to be a lot of fun. I also have no qualms about handling calamari, squid, shrimp, mushrooms of all varieties, snails, frogs, etc. As long as it tastes good - I'll eat it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> P.S. I have never met a duck dish I didn't like. My dad taught me how to stuff and roast a duck. Mom was a bit squeamish, so when it came to doing strange and unusual things with food (or doing ordinary things with strange and unusual foods), I was his assistant of choice. As the result, gutting, stuffing, and roasting a duck is something I consider to be a lot of fun. I also have no qualms about handling calamari, squid, shrimp, mushrooms of all varieties, snails, frogs, etc. As long as it tastes good - I'll eat it.



Saw a scorpion dish at a reatraunt there....Southern style restaurant....did not order it.


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> Saw a scorpion dish at a reatraunt there....Southern style restaurant....did not order it.


I would try it. Mmmm, crunchy munchy scorpions.


----------



## Xue Sheng

AngryHobbit said:


> I would try it. Mmmm, crunchy munchy scorpions.



You would probably like the Beijing night market....or just about anyplace in Southern China..... as a Southern Chinese woman I once knew told me...."we eat anything with legs....except tables and chairs"

My wife is a Northerner and I will not forget walking down Wangfujing Street in Beijing. after stopping at a food stand, and her telling me that Southerners eat weird food......while she was eating what I called Sparrows on a stick


----------



## AngryHobbit

Xue Sheng said:


> You would probably like the Beijing night market....or just about anyplace in Southern China..... as a Southern Chinese woman I once knew told me...."we eat anything with legs....except tables and chairs"
> 
> My wife is a Northerner and I will not forget walking down Wangfujing Street in Beijing. after stopping at a food stand, and her telling me that Southerners eat weird food......while she was eating what I called Sparrows on a stick


Delicious and nutritious! Tastes just like chicken!


----------



## hoshin1600

my wife is from Thailand:
chicken uterus, ant eggs, silk worm larvae and an assortment of other aquatic species that may or may not be dried or fermented and smell like a wet stinky dog took a dump in the in kitchen.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Wait a minute.....this isn't drifting at all....it has stayed on topic for several posts now..... THIS can't be allowed to continue...oh...wait...I forgot...I gave up trying several posts ago........ so...in that case....... here is a picture of a penguin


----------



## pdg




----------



## Gerry Seymour

pdg said:


> View attachment 21365


----------



## Xue Sheng




----------



## pdg

In case anyone was wondering, it's raining.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Penguins...almost all penguin species are native to the Southern Hemisphere...it is fall in the Southern hemisphere.... and when it is winter there it is summer in the Northern Hemisphere. And when it is summer in the Northern hemisphere we are at the furthest point form the sun in our orbit.....so when we are closest to the sun, it is summer in the southern hemisphere and winter here. This is because of the way the planet tilts on its axis. We are tilted away from the sun in the northern hemisphere when we are closet and that is why we have winter at that time.... which is when it snows in the Northern hemisphere and occasionally the wind blows the snow and it causes drifts.....sorry...I just had to get it back on a drifting topic.... I also realize I was rather insidious about it by doing that with Science and teaching......


----------



## pdg

Still raining.


----------



## Buka




----------



## Gerry Seymour

Buka said:


> View attachment 21366


So many questions...


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> So many questions...



indeed


----------



## Buka

gpseymour said:


> So many questions...





Xue Sheng said:


> indeed



I'm downwind from some young farmers. And GET OFF MY LAWN, you damn hippies!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> I'm downwind from some young farmers. And GET OFF MY LAWN, you damn hippies!
> 
> View attachment 21367



This just leads to more questions.......


----------



## Buka

Oh, sure, drift off topic again. No worries, I have answers. Lots of answers.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Buka said:


> I'm downwind from some young farmers. And GET OFF MY LAWN, you damn hippies!
> 
> View attachment 21367


If there’s a fire out their way, grab a bag of chips and head for your deck chairs.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> Oh, sure, drift off topic again. No worries, I have answers. Lots of answers.
> View attachment 21369








And speaking of get of my lawn....there is a guy in my front yard with his dog...doing...well you know......HEY!!!!! YOU...ya ding dang dog lovin' hippy..... GET OFF A MY LAWN!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

That reminds me...There is a business near me that claims that it is Chinese...has it right in the business name over the door...I have never been inside the business and I have never seen the owner, but I have never had any reason to doubt then...well today...I noticed something...that proved to me it was a Chinese owned business....still had the Christmas decorations taped to the window...which, in turn, reminds me of one of the most surreal things (at least to me) that I have seen....when my wife and I were dating I was in Flushing Chinatown on New Years Day, in the morning.... and all of the Chistmas decorations were still up. And on top if this one restartaint entereance, that was devcorated to look very tradtaion al Chinese, there was one of those huge Disney'sesq animatronic Christmas displays, on, and moving while Christmas music was blaring form a speaker somewhere..... no other noise....just the Christmas music....


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> That reminds me...There is a business near me that claims that it is Chinese...has it right in the business name over the door...I have never been inside the business and I have never seen the owner, but I have never had any reason to doubt then...well today...I noticed something...that proved to me it was a Chinese owned business....still had the Christmas decorations taped to the window...which, in turn, reminds me of one of the most surreal things (at least to me) that I have seen....when my wife and I were dating I was in Flushing Chinatown on New Years Day, in the morning.... and all of the Chistmas decorations were still up. And on top if this one restartaint entereance, that was devcorated to look very tradtaion al Chinese, there was one of those huge Disney'sesq animatronic Christmas displays, on, and moving while Christmas music was blaring form a speaker somewhere..... no other noise....just the Christmas music....


Did you get drunk in the middle of typing that?


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Did you get drunk in the middle of typing that?



nope...... why do you ask


----------



## Xue Sheng

Speaking of drinking...I think I will have a cup of ginger tea.....


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Speaking of drinking...I think I will have a cup of ginger tea.....


I had ginger sesame noodles for lunch.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I always liked Mary-Anne better than Ginger on Gilligan's Island


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> I always liked Mary-Anne better than Ginger on Gilligan's Island


Well, duh!


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Well, duh!



well there is the impetus or the argument...but I don't see any drifting....


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> well there is the impetus or the argument...but I don't see any drifting....


There was quite a lot of drifting in _Gilligan's Island_, though very little on the island, itself..


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> There was quite a lot of drifting in _Gilligan's Island_, though very little on the island, itself..



You are right...islands don't drift.... but on occasion islanders have been know to drift


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> You are right...islands don't drift.... but on occasion islanders have been know to drift


On many islands, however, no snow drifts.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> On many islands, however, no snow drifts.



WHAT!!!! You have something against the Aleutian Islands and Iceland then do you...not good enough for you is that it...because they HAVE snow drifts HUH!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT!!!! You have something against the Aleutian Islands and Iceland then do you...not good enough for you is that it...because they HAVE snow drifts HUH!!!!!!


Hey, if I want snow drifts, I'll go to Rochester, thank you very much. From islands, I want to see sugar sand, not sugar snow, damnit!

Point of interest: I've never heard of a "sand drift" - we just call those "dunes". Hmmm?


----------



## Buka

As an islander myself, I recommend we all listen to Georgia Rep Hank Johnson, who eight years ago warned of the danger of too many people going to one side of an island could cause it to tip over.

FACT CHECK: Guam Reaches the Tipping Point

NO bacon for him!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Well well well.... looks like he was right






WHOSE LAUGHING NOW HUH!!!!!


----------



## Buka

*Xue! *He's calling you.


----------



## Xue Sheng

WHO YOU CALLIN' A PIG AND A STRUMPET!!!!
I Do believe NAME CALLIN' is against the TSO..if in fact that IS the proper acronym.... now the problem is I am not exactly sure what Turtles Singing Opera has to do with it...but they're agin it...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> WHO YOU CALLIN' A PIG AND A STRUMPET!!!!
> I Do believe NAME CALLIN' is against the TSO..if in fact that IS the proper acronym.... now the problem is I am not exactly sure what Turtles Singing Opera has to do with it...but they're agin it...


Even strumpets like bacon. True fact.


----------



## Buka

Would you take Karate lessons from this man?


----------



## Buka




----------



## Xue Sheng

I'm sensing a bacon revolt...and it is aimed at me....well I AIN'T GONNA CAVE!!!!!

I could not, would not, on a boat.
I will not, will not, with a goat.
I will not eat it in the rain.
I will not eat it on a train.
Not in the dark! Not in a tree!
Not in a car! You let me be!
I do not like it in a box.
I do not like it with a fox.
I will not eat it in a house.
I do not like it with a mouse.
I do not like it here or there.
I do not like it anywhere!

I do not like
that Bacon
stuff


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm sensing a bacon revolt...and it is aimed at me....well I AIN'T GONNA CAVE!!!!!
> 
> I could not, would not, on a boat.
> I will not, will not, with a goat.
> I will not eat it in the rain.
> I will not eat it on a train.
> Not in the dark! Not in a tree!
> Not in a car! You let me be!
> I do not like it in a box.
> I do not like it with a fox.
> I will not eat it in a house.
> I do not like it with a mouse.
> I do not like it here or there.
> I do not like it anywhere!
> 
> I do not like
> that Bacon
> stuff


I was wondering when Seuss would show up.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> I was wondering when Seuss would show up.



Well wonder no more


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Well wonder no more


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


>



I wonder what that image is...because I can't see it.


----------



## pdg

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm sensing a bacon revolt...and it is aimed at me....well I AIN'T GONNA CAVE!!!!!
> 
> I could not, would not, on a boat.
> I will not, will not, with a goat.
> I will not eat it in the rain.
> I will not eat it on a train.
> Not in the dark! Not in a tree!
> Not in a car! You let me be!
> I do not like it in a box.
> I do not like it with a fox.
> I will not eat it in a house.
> I do not like it with a mouse.
> I do not like it here or there.
> I do not like it anywhere!
> 
> I do not like
> that Bacon
> stuff



Some day, you'll realise that "the Xue doth protest too much" and that your incessant denouncement of bacon can only mean you're in denial.

When that time comes, no pig will be safe from your insatiable appetite for bacon.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> I wonder what that image is...because I can't see it.


Apparently I can’t post image links from my phone. And I’m too comfy to get off the couch (with two dogs) and get my PC. Maybe tomorrow, if you are lucky.


----------



## Xue Sheng

pdg said:


> Some day, you'll realise that "the Xue doth protest too much" and that your incessant denouncement of bacon can only mean you're in denial.
> 
> When that time comes, no pig will be safe from your insatiable appetite for bacon.



Nope..... that's my story and I'm sticking with it


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> Apparently I can’t post image links from my phone. And I’m too comfy to get off the couch (with two dogs) and get my PC. Maybe tomorrow, if you are lucky.



What's that...sarcasm....lucky...TOMORROW!!!!! that's a low blow.....tomorrow is snow changing to rain changing to snow..... that's not lucky...not lucky at all


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> Well wonder no more


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


>



Luckily...I'm wearing sunglasses...unluckily...its snowing outside


----------

